# Stihl 036 Pro



## Brian_42 (Jun 7, 2012)

Good evening all,
my adventures have led me to another purchase, I've settled on my small saw: Husqvarna 346XP, and my large saw: Husqvarna 394XP, but I've been at a quandry for my middle of the road saw, for those occurances when one is too big, and one is too small. Today, I picked up a used, nice condition Stihl 036 Pro and I was wondering what the pros had to say about this saw. I scored a deal at just a hair over two hundred, I think I did okay, as long as it is as it claims it is (ebay). I looked at a few of the new Stihls and Husqvarnas, but to find a Husky 357, 359, or 365; or a comparable Stihl, I was looking at substantially more. So now that I've taken the leap, what did I get, and which bar/chain works best on this saw?
Thanks in advance for the input.


----------



## MEATSAW (Jun 7, 2012)

If all the important stuff is in good condition you did great! If I were going to get another saw (it will happen, thanks CAD) it would be an 036/361. I think the best bar length on it would be 20". Post some pictures when you get it.


----------



## nmurph (Jun 7, 2012)

An 036 is 1/2lb lighter and a scosh stronger than the 361. The 361 is smoother. I prefer the 036 bc of the weight. I can manage the vibes without a problem.


----------



## rwoods (Jun 7, 2012)

My only regret after owning a 036Pro since new is I only have one. 20" bar balances well and cuts well. 25" bar is okay but calls for some finesse. Congrats on the purchase. Ron


----------



## josh1981 (Jun 7, 2012)

036 is a good strong saw. You did good.


----------



## elwoodps (Jun 8, 2012)

If your saw still has the clutch drum that uses the smaller 13mm sprocket bearing that was prone to failure, you'll probably want to upgrade it to the newer setup that takes the larger 16mm bearing. 1125-007-1041 is the Stihl part number for the upgrade kit, which includes the larger bearing, clutch drum, spacer, c-clip, and a .375 7T rim.

Here's the Stilh service bulletin that explains the change: TI_55_2000_30_01.fm

Here's a picture (courtesy of Mad Professor from the 036 clutch drum and bearing confusion thread) that shows the upgrade kit on the left, and the old style parts on the right. 







By comparing the rim on your saw with those in the picture, you can easily tell if you're saw's already been updated. :msp_wink:

And congratulations on the nice acquisition.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 8, 2012)

036 is a good machine. With just a little work, it can be made into a great machine. 200 bones is maybe a little steep, but, hey, that's what they're going for these days.


----------



## SkippyKtm (Jun 8, 2012)

madhatte said:


> 036 is a good machine. With just a little work, it can be made into a great machine. 200 bones is maybe a little steep, but, hey, that's what they're going for these days.



$200 for an 036 pro? That's cheap (assuming its in good shape)! Ebay is slow right now, its a good time to buy...:msp_tongue:


----------



## jimhoff (Jun 8, 2012)

madhatte said:


> 036 is a good machine. With just a little work, it can be made into a great machine. 200 bones is maybe a little steep, but, hey, that's what they're going for these days.



What are some other things to work on to make it better? Besides the clutch drum upgrade and muff mod?


----------



## carguy (Jun 8, 2012)

To me, the 036 does not feel a lot different from the 261 as far as weight and handling goes so it is about perfect with a 20 inch bar. I have also run a 25 inch with a skip chain in hardwood and while it was no speed demon it worked OK. Mine came to me used in good shape and all it needed was a new fuel line, carb kit, and MM for about what you paid and I felt that was a decent deal. I believe that you will be very happy with that saw.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thats a good price on a great saw. Those saws can just about do it all, and Im sure it will pay for itself quick.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 8, 2012)

jimhoff said:


> What are some other things to work on to make it better? Besides the clutch drum upgrade and muff mod?



The usual... woods port, full-wrap, v-stack, K&N... like so:






Mine keeps up with a stock 044, and pulls a 28" with authority. It's light and nimble. I like it lots.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the difference between the 036 and the Pro? The Pro's I watched videos on youtube and Pro models had compression releases... From the pics, the one I purchased does not.... I'm just curious, it seems like a good deal, but if it's not the "Pro", is it still a good deal? Did the early 036 Pro's have the compression release?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 8, 2012)

"Pro" really just means decomp and compensating carb. I guess there were some early non-pro's that had a non-adjustable oiler, but I've never owned one. The non-pro's are every bit the saw the pro's are only they have less to break. I opine that you don't need a decomp on a 60cc saw anyway. Also, I just learned that the US-built 036's have plastic starter covers and the German-built ones have Mag covers. Mine is German-built. The ones I have at work are built in VA Beach. They all run like champs.


----------



## hrhunter (Jun 8, 2012)

I love my 036 Pro. I bought it last fall for $250.00. It has been very reliable for me. For the poster with the 036 pro with the K & N filter, what do you have to do to put one on?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 8, 2012)

hrhunter said:


> For the poster with the 036 pro with the K & N filter, what do you have to do to put one on?



Madsen's has a V-stack that bolts on. The bottom flange of the filter is a bit wide, so you need to shave a bit of the black part of the handle to make it fit. A pocketknife worked for me. It's about a 5 minute mod.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 8, 2012)

madhatte said:


> "Pro" really just means decomp and compensating carb. I guess there were some early non-pro's that had a non-adjustable oiler, but I've never owned one. The non-pro's are every bit the saw the pro's are only they have less to break. I opine that you don't need a decomp on a 60cc saw anyway. Also, I just learned that the US-built 036's have plastic starter covers and the German-built ones have Mag covers. Mine is German-built. The ones I have at work are built in VA Beach. They all run like champs.



I agree with you regarding the decomp, and it is less to break, I was just concerned about the purchase price. I figured the Pro would go for more, and I hoped that my new purchase is truly the "Pro", but it is what it is, I'll take it...


----------



## nmurph (Jun 8, 2012)

Only the earliest 034's were non-adjustable oilers. Later 034's, the 034S, 036, 036 Pro, and 360's all had adjustable oilers.


----------



## JEFBO (Jun 9, 2012)

*Great saw*

I have put mine (036 pro) through hell and back and it looks like it too. But it still runs like new. i bought it i think in 97
and i "stihl" love it and there is no way i would sell it for $200. So i would say you did good if it is in good working condition. :msp_thumbsup:

Jeff


----------



## oldmar (Jun 9, 2012)

You will love the 036, pro or no. $200 is just fine, maybe a lil bit low.


----------



## pgg (Jun 9, 2012)

036 is buzzy after running spring-loaded saws but they're indestructible workhorse type,

three extra holes drilled in the muffler adds more kick, 18" bar is best balance agility and weight, 

unless you're forced to cut thru 20" logs all the time with only 60cc, the 20" bar better suits the 044. 

036 will run longer stuff but a 16" log is where 60cc starts to drag a bit, 

the 044 stomps the 036 on 16"+ logs and trees, the 70cc has heaps more grinding

torque when the going gets hard. 036 is perfect all-rounder that does anything the 70cc does(just a bit more effort required),

annihilates any 50cc and is about best power to weight ratio out there. (50cc hot-rodders no boasting OK) lol


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 9, 2012)

I emailed the seller and asked how he knew it was a "Pro" model, he claimed it had the "Pro" sticker on it, but since has worn off... Did the older Stihl 036 Pro's not have the decompression valve? If not, what made them different? After a few emails back in forth with the seller, it appears that it's an older model, he's had it for a very long time, stated that it runs great, and I'll be very satisfied. I am VERY anxious to get this saw...


----------



## William Balaska (Jun 9, 2012)

It's probably just an 036 if it dosen't have the decomp and compensating carb, but relax for $200 you can sell it for a profit if you don't like it, as a clean one is $350 all day long. A rebuildable 36 bring $150 they still have a loyal following.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 9, 2012)

From what I've learned on this site, I'll be just as happy with an 036, seller claims it runs great... I used an 034 all last fall/winter for firewood, and loved it, wanted to try Dolmar, and sold it. I liked the Dolmar, but not nearly as much as the 034. If I like this half as much as my 034, I'll take it to my grave.... 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Not exactly as described*

Well, it's not as pretty as I'd like it to be, but it starts, runs, and idles good. That being stated, I believe I've been taken on this one... The chain-brake doesn't work, it NEEDS the upgrade kit, as the bearing is shot, it is not the Pro model, and the handlebar is broken in two places. This sucks. I've contacted the buyer and asked why this was not listed as "parts or repair", and requested a partial refund. Maybe this won't end up as bad as I expect it to, but I'm not holding my breath on this one... I'll pics posted after I get it cleaned up and presentable, can't bring myself to take pics right now...


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 15, 2012)

I contacted the seller, he is refunding some compensation money my way. Maybe it's not such a bad deal after all... The nice thing about tearing apart, repairing/upgrading, is you know exactly what you have. Upgrade kit for the bearing/sprocket/drum has been ordered (many thanks for the posting with the part number), used handle-bar ordered, and a new brake band ordered. When I get her presentable, pics will be posted...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 18, 2012)

*Got it together...*

View attachment 242249
View attachment 242250
View attachment 242251
View attachment 242252


Everything arrived today, the brake band, handle, upgrade kit (drum, rim sprocket, bearing, clip), and new rear cover. I got everything together in about fifteen minutes, spent the following thirty cutting cookies in the back yard, saw runs very strong, couldn't be happier... Great saw, even if it isn't a "Pro"... I spread a thin layer of epoxy accross the bottom of the rear handle where it was broken, drilled a few holes, and rivitted a piece of alluminium in place on the bottom, should outlast the rest of the saw...


----------



## rwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

Happy that it worked out for you. Ron


----------



## elwoodps (Jun 18, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> Everything arrived today, the brake band, handle, upgrade kit (drum, rim sprocket, bearing, clip), and new rear cover. I got everything together in about fifteen minutes, spent the following thirty cutting cookies in the back yard, saw runs very strong, couldn't be happier... Great saw, even if it isn't a "Pro"... I spread a thin layer of epoxy accross the bottom of the rear handle where it was broken, drilled a few holes, and rivitted a piece of alluminium in place on the bottom, should outlast the rest of the saw...



That really cleaned up nice Brian. 

That's a job you can be proud of. I think you'll feel sense of satisfaction every time that you use that saw, that would be lacking if you'd received it in that shape. And getting the seller to bear part of the cost is just the icing on the cake. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 18, 2012)

elwoodps said:


> That really cleaned up nice Brian.
> 
> That's a job you can be proud of. I think you'll feel sense of satisfaction every time that you use that saw, that would be lacking if you'd received it in that shape. And getting the seller to bear part of the cost is just the icing on the cake. :msp_thumbup:



Thanks, I have close to $250 in it now, even with the partial refund, but it starts easy, runs strong, and I get a smile when I'm cutting with it... going to hang on to this one for a while.


----------



## roostersgt (Jun 19, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> Thanks, I have close to $250 in it now, even with the partial refund, but it starts easy, runs strong, and I get a smile when I'm cutting with it... going to hang on to this one for a while.



You did well. Considering what a new comparable saw would cost you, not to mention the power / quality compared to what you just acquired. It's hard to beat an older Stihl 036 saw without stepping up to a 70+cc saw. Even then, there's a definite weight gain/power ratio to consider. Even at $250+ you did well. That saw will last you a long time and is capable of cutting most of the stuff firewood cutters encounter.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 19, 2012)

I have an 036 Pro sitting at the shop that I rebuilt for a client.....he paid me for the work quickly but did not pick up the saw..... before I could get to the bank with his check the gummint cleaned out his accounts for failure to pay certain payments that he was required to make....so it sits at my shop waiting as it has since the first of last Dec. This saw had a toasted P&C...I thought I would be able to save the cyl but after a lot of acid and rubbing it stihl had four tiny fingernail catching scratches above the Ex port. So I scrounged around Ebay and found a NOS P&C for $220.00 delivered (Bailey's wanted $340.00 plus shipping) I partially assembled the saw and did a pressure/vac test to make sure the seals were not the original issue.....the flywheel side seal was useless...couldn't even develop any vac at all!!! So here was the problem that killed this saw. For those who do not know, the flywheel side seal is a very tiny wimpy seal compared to the clutch side seal. (I replaced both). I am not a Stihl guy by any means but the saw cut good and pulled as strong as any stock pro series 60cc saw I have run and looked perhaps 90%. The bill is quite steep and if this guy can't come up with the cash by the end of the summer I am going to have him cut me a bill of sale and sell it. My only advise to the OP or any others who have these series saws....is...if they start to lean out...any..or start to run funny.....that can't be quickly traced to a fuel problem (line, filter carb kit) do a vac test and make sure the seals are good...believe me.. it will be time/money well spent.


----------



## elwoodps (Jun 19, 2012)

Cantdog said:


> ... For those who do not know, the flywheel side seal is a very tiny wimpy seal compared to the clutch side seal...



I'd seen others warn about flywheel side seal leaks on certain Stihl models (026/MS 260 comes to mind). Now I understand the reason. 

Thanks Cantdog! :msp_smile:


----------



## morgaj1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Good job on that saw. As someone else said, you will have more pride in that saw now that you returned it to working order. I did the same with an old Stihl stick edger. I bought it well-used from a pawn shop for cheap. I used it for several years and then it started losing power. A new set of rings, p/c clean up and it is now working as well as new. It is ugly and not as powerful as the new ones, but I smile everytime I use it.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the compliments, I normally put more time and effort into detail. Maybe I'll do a little more as cutting season approaches. I was surprised to see a plastic handle on the saw when it arrived... Much happier with the aluminium replacement.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nstueve (Jun 19, 2012)

Brian_42 said:


> From what I've learned on this site, I'll be just as happy with an 036, seller claims it runs great... I used an 034 all last fall/winter for firewood, and loved it, wanted to try Dolmar, and sold it. I liked the Dolmar, but not nearly as much as the 034. If I like this half as much as my 034, I'll take it to my grave....



Which dolmar did you have???? it must not have been a 6401... LOL... After reading all the hype for the 036/360 I was surprised someone didn't already kill the mood by saying the 6401 dolkita is better. Any way you want to look at it, having a 64cc saw with a possible $100 upgrade to 84cc is better IMHO. Don't get me wrong I do love a good Stihl... In fact I'm rebuilding the 036pro right now so I have a back up to my 6401 w/bb kit. Thus the reason to read the thread. I'll probably have $225 in my fully rebuilt 036pro once I'm done... $200-$250 is still a good deal on these saws in good running condition. 



Cantdog said:


> I have an 036 Pro sitting at the shop that I rebuilt for a client.....he paid me for the work quickly but did not pick up the saw..... before I could get to the bank with his check the gummint cleaned out his accounts for failure to pay certain payments that he was required to make....so it sits at my shop waiting as it has since the first of last Dec. This saw had a toasted P&C...I thought I would be able to save the cyl but after a lot of acid and rubbing it stihl had four tiny fingernail catching scratches above the Ex port. So I scrounged around Ebay and found a NOS P&C for $220.00 delivered (Bailey's wanted $340.00 plus shipping) I partially assembled the saw and did a pressure/vac test to make sure the seals were not the original issue.....the flywheel side seal was useless...couldn't even develop any vac at all!!! So here was the problem that killed this saw. For those who do not know, the flywheel side seal is a very tiny wimpy seal compared to the clutch side seal. (I replaced both). I am not a Stihl guy by any means but the saw cut good and pulled as strong as any stock pro series 60cc saw I have run and looked perhaps 90%. The bill is quite steep and if this guy can't come up with the cash by the end of the summer I am going to have him cut me a bill of sale and sell it. My only advise to the OP or any others who have these series saws....is...if they start to lean out...any..or start to run funny.....that can't be quickly traced to a fuel problem (line, filter carb kit) do a vac test and make sure the seals are good...believe me.. it will be time/money well spent.



What did you use to pull the tiny case seal on the flywheel side? I've been doing 026's and have had problems getting them out... I have a couple more 026's and my 036pro to rebuild so wondering how people are pulling them? On bigger seals a small drilled in hole and a screw usually works but the 026/036 seal is almost too small for that technique... 


PS: To the OP,
Are you going to get the 360 cylinder cover to match the air filter cover? Don't know if anyone else spotted the mis-matched pair of covers...


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 19, 2012)

Funny you should ask, as I'm watching ebay for a good deal on one as I write this... The Dolmar I had was a 5100S, sold that and kept my 346XP... kinda partial to that saw...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 19, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Which dolmar did you have???? it must not have been a 6401... LOL... After reading all the hype for the 036/360 I was surprised someone didn't already kill the mood by saying the 6401 dolkita is better. Any way you want to look at it, having a 64cc saw with a possible $100 upgrade to 84cc is better IMHO. Don't get me wrong I do love a good Stihl... In fact I'm rebuilding the 036pro right now so I have a back up to my 6401 w/bb kit. Thus the reason to read the thread. I'll probably have $225 in my fully rebuilt 036pro once I'm done... $200-$250 is still a good deal on these saws in good running condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The issue I'm finding is all the MS360's have a place for a decomp valve, and my saw doesn't, it may just stay the way it is... Maybe I'll look for another 036 cover that's in better condition with less fading.


----------



## Cantdog (Jun 19, 2012)

nstueve said:


> Which dolmar did you have???? it must not have been a 6401... LOL... After reading all the hype for the 036/360 I was surprised someone didn't already kill the mood by saying the 6401 dolkita is better. Any way you want to look at it, having a 64cc saw with a possible $100 upgrade to 84cc is better IMHO. Don't get me wrong I do love a good Stihl... In fact I'm rebuilding the 036pro right now so I have a back up to my 6401 w/bb kit. Thus the reason to read the thread. I'll probably have $225 in my fully rebuilt 036pro once I'm done... $200-$250 is still a good deal on these saws in good running condition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you should ask!! They are way down at the bottom a rather small. deep hole and very hard to get to without the special Stihl tool....I use a very long skinny screwdriver that I have made into numerous "special" tools over the yrs. I ground a nearly 90 degee tip on it and violate the seal so i can get behind the steel lip of the seal and pull that sucka out. It is a very tiny seal and very hard to get a hold on. If I were a Stihl guy I would definately buy the correct tool.


----------



## Brian_42 (Jun 20, 2012)

*White and black caps*

The next thing that is catching my eye, is the excessive wear on the oil and gas fill caps, what's the deal with the flip style white and black caps?
1: Will they work on my saw?
2: Do I want them or should I got with original style?
Thanks and have a great day, off to finish my chain-link fence...


----------



## nmurph (Jun 20, 2012)

Flippies won't work on your saw. They fit MOST MS series saws but not the ciphers series of Stihls.


----------



## giarcea (Aug 3, 2013)

*Stihl 036 flywheel side seal*



Cantdog said:


> I have an 036 Pro sitting at the shop that I rebuilt for a client.....he paid me for the work quickly but did not pick up the saw..... before I could get to the bank with his check the gummint cleaned out his accounts for failure to pay certain payments that he was required to make....so it sits at my shop waiting as it has since the first of last Dec. This saw had a toasted P&C...I thought I would be able to save the cyl but after a lot of acid and rubbing it stihl had four tiny fingernail catching scratches above the Ex port. So I scrounged around Ebay and found a NOS P&C for $220.00 delivered (Bailey's wanted $340.00 plus shipping) I partially assembled the saw and did a pressure/vac test to make sure the seals were not the original issue.....the flywheel side seal was useless...couldn't even develop any vac at all!!! So here was the problem that killed this saw. For those who do not know, the flywheel side seal is a very tiny wimpy seal compared to the clutch side seal. (I replaced both). I am not a Stihl guy by any means but the saw cut good and pulled as strong as any stock pro series 60cc saw I have run and looked perhaps 90%. The bill is quite steep and if this guy can't come up with the cash by the end of the summer I am going to have him cut me a bill of sale and sell it. My only advise to the OP or any others who have these series saws....is...if they start to lean out...any..or start to run funny.....that can't be quickly traced to a fuel problem (line, filter carb kit) do a vac test and make sure the seals are good...believe me.. it will be time/money well spent.



Hi Cantdog,
I see it has been a year since your advice. I just bought an 036 pro, so am concerned just how to worry about the flywheel side seal that you mention. I'm an occasional saw user, so need a hint how I might guess that the saw is starting to 'lean out'. And how might I do a vacuum test? 
Thanks,


----------



## old-cat (Aug 4, 2013)

When the saw is as old as an 036, why waste the time doing any diagnosis. The price of those seals is CHEAP! Then you'll have years of non worry sawing.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 4, 2013)

old-cat said:


> When the saw is as old as an 036, why waste the time doing any diagnosis. The price of those seals is CHEAP! Then you'll have years of non worry sawing.



Like this beat up, parted out 034 AV Super that I rebuilt and upgraded to an 036:




Best $160 that I ever spent. It will run almost dead even with my MS 361. I also added the outer bumper spike since these Pics were taken. This saw is a class act, saved from the land fill.


----------



## esminbritt (Feb 3, 2020)

nmurph said:


> An 036 is 1/2lb lighter and a scosh stronger than the 361. The 361 is smoother. I prefer the 036 bc of the weight. I can manage the vibes without a problem.



I love my 036 PRO, but it's not lighter than a 361. The 361 and My 362 CM are both 12.35 lbs vs. 12.6 lbs for the 036/036 PRO


----------

